
Elbowing JavaScript out - chizzl
http://blog.ikura.co/posts/elbowing-javascript-out.html
======
Finnucane
[http://blog.ikura.co/posts/elbowing-js-
out.html](http://blog.ikura.co/posts/elbowing-js-out.html)

------
dzaragozar
Broken link :(

------
kapilkaisare
Amy G. Dala? Amygdala?

~~~
Finnucane
No relation to Abby Normal.

